# Christmas dinner. What are we having?



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

We've got a full house, literally, this year, both of our children and two of their friends, so the dining table will be full! 
What are the rest of us having?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's my wife and I and nobody else, thank our stars. I'm roasting a turkey, mashing some potatoes, and whipping up green beans with mushroom soup and dried onions. I will serve wine, beer, cognac, and scotch, depending on whims of the partakers.

A movie at the local independent theater is scheduled for the afternoon: Youth, with Michael Caine. 

It's a Wonderful Life is slated for same venue Christmas eve afternoon, after which will be consumed our home-cooked beef bourginon.

I also plan on making some potatoes O'Brien for our breakfasts.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I shall be roasting a chicken accompanied by a full compliment of vegetables- all of this being locally produced organic fare.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

As our son's flat mates were going home for Christmas and New Year, we were thinking of staying with him in Barcelona for Christmas, and were quite looking forward to it, until he told us how much he was looking forward to Christmas at home with us! So, then it was going to be a quiet family Christmas, until he told us that two of his closest friends would be in London, probably staying in a hostel, over Christmas, so we told him that we didn't like the idea of his friends spending Christmas Day in those circumstances, so they're staying with us. Consequently, what was going to be a fairly simple Christmas is now going to be fairly complex. No problem about liquid refreshment, as I have plenty in of what virtually anybody might like, including a 32 year old bottle of port, but the food is a bit more involving. Fortunately there's no vegetarian or vegan nonsense going on!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Duvel said:


> It's my wife and I and nobody else, thank our stars. I'm roasting a turkey, mashing some potatoes, and whipping up green beans with mushroom soup and dried onions. I will serve wine, beer, cognac, and scotch, depending on whims of the partakers.
> 
> A movie at the local independent theater is scheduled for the afternoon: Youth, with Michael Caine.
> 
> ...


"Youth" is on my "to see" list. Let me know what you think, if you don't mind.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm going to a friend's house for Lasagna.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I will, and it would be my pleasure.



Chouan said:


> "Youth" is on my "to see" list. Let me know what you think, if you don't mind.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard, if I recall correctly, you were kind enough to share with us a photo of you at thanksgiving last year. Perhaps we may see a photo of you at Christmas this year?



Howard said:


> I'm going to a friend's house for Lasagna.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Mummy said to keep that frozen turkey the boss gave me for Thanksgiving because Daddy wanted roast beef. I shall be making gags about roast beast, obviously. Family members claim to get headaches from red wine, so they'll be killing me by serving white wine, probably.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

White wine for Christmas!? Who are these people!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This sounds delicious. And what to drink, may I inquire?



Shaver said:


> I shall be roasting a chicken accompanied by a full compliment of vegetables- all of this being locally produced organic fare.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Duvel said:


> White wine for Christmas!? Who are these people!


I know. I've had some red wine that left my head throbbing the next day, but I didn't abandon proper pairings altogether. They claim something about sulfites yadda yadda. I'll be lucky if there is a pink. I'm no sommelier, but this practice has had me shaking my head for decades.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

White wine affects me adversely. I am not an expert on wines by any stretch, but I think there's more sugar in white wine, and sugar gives me headache. On the other hand, I have never experienced ill side-effects from red wine, except when I've had too much. 

White wine is great for days when the temperatures exceed 78F. Otherwise, red wine is the norm.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Just the two of us. I was informed this evening we will be having filet mignon, lobster tails, new potatoes, and wedge salad with home-made blue cheese dressing. 

Lady Smoke asked if I was disappointed in a non-traditional menu. Ha! I don't think I could ever be disappointed with that table.

As is our tradition, Christmas Eve fare will be smoked oysters, a variety of cheeses, perhaps a pate or two, and my favorite, all-you-can-eat shrimp cocktail.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With just the wife and I, plus two friends expected for the Christmas feast this year, we will be slow roasting a standing rib roast, as the main course. The side dishes are still evolving, but the Christmas wine is already chilling! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Howard, if I recall correctly, you were kind enough to share with us a photo of you at thanksgiving last year. Perhaps we may see a photo of you at Christmas this year?


yes sure let me find it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> White wine for Christmas!? Who are these people!


What? no food?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Duvel said:


> This sounds delicious. And what to drink, may I inquire?


....Prosecco now Glenlivet later. Merry Xmas!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> ....Prosecco now Glenlivet later. Merry Xmas!


What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Duvel said:


> I will, and it would be my pleasure.


I watched it on New Years Day and thought it brilliant.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I abstained from the forum (all forums) for the whole holiday period; now I'm back at work I have to fill my time somehow......
We had, on Christmas Day, a joint of gammon, with the usual vegetables and potatoes roasted in goose fat, and a brace of roast pheasants, accompanied by Clairette de Die, Champagne, an excellent Rioja, and Barolo, followed by vintage and late bottled vintage port, and madeira, to accompany a very fine stilton, with Carlos 1 brandy to follow. As one of our guests said, whilst relaxing on a reclining armchair by the fire that evening, "I'm warm, I'm full, I've had plenty to drink; I'm happy" A wonderful comment from a guest, I thought.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry, I meant to get back to you, but I had forgotten where our conversation was posted. HA!

Yes, I thought it was brilliant, too. Amazing! My wife differed, however--and drastically. She told me she was on the verge of getting up and leaving three times. I guess it's one of those movies.

I have to admit that at first I wondered where it was going and felt a little bored. Then about a third of the way through I felt hooked and I couldn't shake it. And that ending riveted me to my seat--I was ready to cry.



Chouan said:


> I watched it on New Years Day and thought it brilliant.


----------

